
Minimizing Faulty Executions of Distributed Systems [pdf] - ikneaddough
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~rcs/research/nsdi16.pdf
======
hga
_Abstract

When troubleshooting buggy executions of distributed systems, developers
typically start by manually separating out events that are responsible for
triggering the bug (signal) from those that are extraneous (noise). We present
DEMi, a tool for automatically performing this minimization. We apply DEMi to
buggy executions of two very different distributed systems, Raft and Spark,
and find that it produces minimized executions that are between 1X and 4.6X
the size of optimal executions._

